# E-Bay advice [World Mark]



## Tacoma (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm thinking seriously about purchasing a worldmark account on e-bay.  I bid on one but didn't win and would have paid more than it sold for, but since I never buy off e-bay I wasn't all that comfortable with the process.  Do most of you use the e-bay automatic bidding or some other company like bidslammer.  Also as a Canadian I can buy any Worldmark acount correct?  I know I see occasionally  if you are interested in a Candian account contact a certain sales company.  My thoughts are a Canadian account would just bill their maintenence fes in Canadian dollars.  ANy thoughts that I haven't covered as to pros and cons.  THe largest account I would buy is 10,000.  If my memory serves me 6-7,000 have the same maintenance fee and 8-10,000 have the same maintenance so it is generally recommended that if possible you get the largest account at the same maintenance fees. Also how much do rental points tend to go for these days?  THanks in advance for all of your help.

Joan


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 21, 2008)

There are many on this board who can better answer Worldmark-specific questions, but I can give you the following observations on eBay:

1.  You can get a very good sense of prices by checking eBay's completed auctions.  Search under "Worldmark" and you will quickly get a sense of the sales price per point.

2.  Definitely use a sniping program.  I like eSnipe, but there are others.  If you search this board using search terms such as "snipe", "sniping", etc., you will learn much.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 21, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that you may lose one, but there will be another one that you like as well or better coming along soon.

BTW, I also use esnipe.

Sue


----------



## LLW (Sep 22, 2008)

Tacoma said:


> I'm thinking seriously about purchasing a worldmark account on e-bay.  I bid on one but didn't win and would have paid more than it sold for, but since I never buy off e-bay I wasn't all that comfortable with the process.  Do most of you use the e-bay automatic bidding or some other company like bidslammer.  Also as a Canadian I can buy any Worldmark acount correct?  I know I see occasionally  if you are interested in a Candian account contact a certain sales company.  My thoughts are a Canadian account would just bill their maintenence fes in Canadian dollars.  ANy thoughts that I haven't covered as to pros and cons.  THe largest account I would buy is 10,000.  If my memory serves me 6-7,000 have the same maintenance fee and 8-10,000 have the same maintenance so it is generally recommended that if possible you get the largest account at the same maintenance fees. Also how much do rental points tend to go for these days?  THanks in advance for all of your help.
> 
> Joan



Besides the currency being Canadian, I have heard that Canadian accounts incorporate Canadian consumer protection laws, whereas obviously U.S. accounts don't. The downside would be they are harder to sell because you have to sell them to Canadians. You can ask the question on  www.wmowners.com's Timeshare Talk forum and get more detailed answers from Canadian owners.

The 2008 maintenance fee breakdowns are listed in this WMO thread:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18121

Rental points are about 6 cents to 7.5 cents each, depending on their shelf life, how fast you want to rent, and how much work you want to do. This is the credit rental forum on wmowners:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 23, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

So it looks like when I want to buy I'll use a snipe service and try to get either a 7000 or 10000 account.  Now I'll just try and time it for when our Candian dollar is as high as possible. 

Joan


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a Shitz load out there  don't overbid  60 cents seems to be the max

I like Timeshare Angels no garbage fees simple pricing


----------



## kkan (Sep 25, 2008)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 26, 2008)

As Rent Share said "don't pay those garbage fees"

Since transfering a WM account is so easy ( NO DEED) the fees which you pay to have the TS transfered to you can vary greatly because some ebay seller require a "full closing" and charge $300 to $500 to do it ( over the fee WM charges), therefore adding an extra $0.10/pt.  BUT  Several EBay sellers (like TS angels) don't charge the extra $300 to $500 when selling WM.


----------

